# Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker burners going out



## bhusman (Jun 9, 2015)

Smokers,

I have had the Smoke Hollow for a couple months and am having constant issues witht the flame in the burners going out.  I have tried it outdoors, in a shed and outdoors in the wind with all the same result.  I closed the bottom side dampers and even put it in the shed and the burners still go out.  Am I not giving the burners enough air?  I also tried it with 1 burner running and both dampers open.  This game me the best results.  I couldn't keep both burners running with both dampers only in my shed.  Any ideas?  Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Britt

Dousman, WI


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2015)

Try closing the gas valves on the smoker....  close the gas valve on the tank...  SLOWLY, _VERY SLOWLY _open the gas valve on the tank...   you might hear a click.... that is the idiot valve re-setting itself....   now you should have normal gas flow once again...


----------



## bhusman (May 9, 2017)

Dave,

No such luck.  I have tried this over and over.  It is always (when looking at it) the left burner that goes out.  It ignites right up but after a random amount of time will go out.  Here in Wisconsin, this can make smoking in colder weather really difficult.


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2017)

??????   Why did it take you 2 years to reply to your thread ??    You must have sold it by now, or hauled it to the dump.....


----------



## kihler (May 9, 2017)

LOL. Must be a time vortex.


----------



## bhusman (May 9, 2017)

Neither a time vortex or a dumping.  Busy, busy, busy.  I've just been dealing with the issue and only smoking on warm Wisconsin days.  Any new ideas?  I tried your suggestions multiple times in multiple variations.

Thanks,

Britt


----------



## daveomak (May 9, 2017)

What size propane tank you using...  How many BTU's are the burners..   Size of the regulator...  Some additional information surely would help...  and pictures of the parts....


----------



## bhusman (Jun 21, 2017)

Standard rental 15lbs tank. Pics show specs and regulator.  Regulator is the one that came with the smoker.













smoker regulator.jpg



__ bhusman
__ Jun 21, 2017


















smoker specs.jpg



__ bhusman
__ Jun 21, 2017


----------



## bhusman (Jul 14, 2017)

still having the issue here


----------



## daveomak (Jul 14, 2017)

I think I have it figured out....   Open the door to the smoker and run both burners..    see what happens...  

I've seen a similar situation where the cooking chamber was pretty much air tight...   When the burners operate, there is no where for the hot gasses to go..   exhaust was not big enough to let the hot gasses out, and that in turn did not let fresh air into the burner area....   The smoke chamber filled up with exhaust gas from the burner until it reached the burner and venture in the burner assembly and the gasses in the smoke chamber had pretty much all the oxygen burned up so the burner would extinguish from lack of oxygen.... 

WHEW !!!  one long sentence HUH ???   If the door open, solves your problem, drill holes in the smoker body...   4 each 1" holes around the top of the side walls...  and some on the bottom of the side walls....













sttep drill.png



__ daveomak
__ Jul 13, 2017


















GAS FIRED smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 11, 2017


















MES Analog.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 14, 2017


----------



## bhusman (Jul 15, 2017)

I will try the open door this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## bigleague87 (Aug 19, 2017)

Very interested to hear results. I am having similar issue with my SH 44 inch.


----------



## smokincruz (Oct 9, 2017)

Had the exact same problem.  I'd open the door to see why there was no flame, relit, burned for a few mintues then went out again.  Had the top vent wide open, still went out.  Thought it might be spider webs, it wasn't.  I finally ended up cracking the bottom door a bit, burners worked great.  So based on the thoughts above, my symptons would support the smoke chamber filling up with exhaust gas and putting out the burners.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 9, 2017)

Yep...  that's what it sounds like...    Vent the bottom chamber... maybe into the upper chamber....


----------

